# Research study: Perceptions of swine flu & vaccine - Parent of a child with diabetes?



## Emilysphsu (Dec 3, 2009)

*ARE YOU A PARENT OF A CHILD WITH DIABETES OR OTHER UNDERLYING HEALTH PROBLEM? DO YOU HAVE AN OPINION ON SWINE FLU AND THE VACCINE?*

If yes, we would be interested in hearing from you!

We are researchers at the MRC Social & Public Health Sciences Unit in Glasgow running focus groups of 4-6 people (can be friends) at a location to suit you. You will receive a ?20 gift voucher as thanks for taking the time to participate.

If interested or if you want more information, please contact Emily Smith on 0141 357 3949 or by email at emily@sphsu.mrc.ac.uk.


----------

